# Anyone out bow hunting?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Waterfowl season has pretty much ended for those of us in the eastern part of the state and this is the time of year that I really like to get out bowhunting.After what I seen during the rifle season there are some real bruisers out there and I cant wait to get on stand in a property that was closed during rifle season but they let us bow hunt after the gun season is over.Last weekend the bucks were really chasing does big time and hopefully this weekend they will still be in rut.Any one else bow hunting this weekend?


----------

